# Water Oil cooler with turbo



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Is it posible to run a turboed engine without an oil radiator, but with a water-oil cooler??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what?

don't, EVER, run a car without a radiator, ESPECIALLY a turbocharged car which uses water cooling!

Not every car comes with an oil cooler stock. It's not really necessary for a setup like you're going to use.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Sorry, but if you read what i wrote, it says "without an oil radiator"
This is because i was going to put an oil radiator in the front, but today i found out that the engine has something that can be a oil cooler that works with water.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well I had to re-read what you wrote a few times because of the "water-oil cooler" thing.....you have to make yourself more clear man.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

You are right, but believe me when i tell you that i do my best.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

yes you can ... thats exactly how i run my setup ... and most people dont have an oil cooler on their's .... here a pic of that oil cooler (cools with water from the head... or keep the oil from going higher than the water temp)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

DSMs are like that. The oil cooler is in the oil filter housing.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

just like the old school nissan ... E15et and Ca18det had those too ...not sure about other engine models but i woulnd be suprised that RB20 and Rb25 had those too


----------



## Marcus_S13 (Dec 6, 2004)

i come from australia so here u can never have to much cooling...haha
i have aftermarket trans oil cooler and engine oil cooler....my point is ur engine can never be to cooled especialy with a turbo engine


----------

